# 6 Whatsapp Tricks You Probably Didn't Know About



## bee (Jan 22, 2017)

I made a new video recently and it might be helpful to you guys too.
Do check it out
(sorry for the self promotion!)

[YOUTUBE]*youtu.be/hEJAIAEBauo[/YOUTUBE]
6 Whatsapp Tricks You Probably Didn't Know About (2017) - YouTube

I would love to hear your feedback


----------



## Vyom (Apr 12, 2017)

Let me start by saying I don't like WhatsApp, since Mark. But your video was very cool. The transitions and effects were amazing, smooth and had a natural flow, very pleasing to the eye.
I didn't think I would watch complete video, but your video made me watch it, and I actually didn't know many tricks.

Nicely edited.

- - - Updated - - -

You only have 2 videos, but both great one. You have a new subscriber.


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2017)

Yeah, interesting editing and design elements in your videos.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 5, 2017)

good videos 

anybody using GBWhataspp ?
what is hide status view option ? I know one which is hiding online status.


----------

